# LRCC Originals Backup Structure



## jhedleyj

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info)
Lightroom CC version: 1.2 [ 20180131-1556-7f481f8 ] (Feb  1 2018)
Operating system: Mac OS 10
OS Version: 10.13 [3]

My photos are stored in a folder called My Photos and structured as suggested by Victoria e.g., My Photos/2018/2018.03.16 - Cambridge/Image 
I have imported everything from this folder into LRCC as Folders and Albums. These are now in the Cloud as Originals and have synced to LR Classic as Originals in Collections. Any editing I do in LR Classic is reflected back to LRCC and to LR Mobile on iPhone and iPad. This I am quite content with this. (Thanks for the advice, Jim.)

I have chosen to keep a local copy of my Originals but I find that they are kept in date-based format based on individual days. This is backed up to the Cloud (obviously) and to Time Machine.

_Is there a way of copying the (now up-to-date and synced) files from the Albums in LRCC or the Collections in LR Classic in the format I already have in the My Photos folder?_

If not, then I suppose I will have to ensure that I keep a copy of the Catalogue and possibly a copy of the Originals (in Adobe layout and not mine) in a very safe place e.g. Dropbox or an external HD, in case I need to to a restore at any time.

I think it is a shame that by committing to LRCC and LR Classic I am having to put all my eggs in one basket as far as storing my photos is concerned.


----------



## PhilBurton

jhedleyj said:


> Operating System:
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info)
> Lightroom CC version: 1.2 [ 20180131-1556-7f481f8 ] (Feb  1 2018)
> Operating system: Mac OS 10
> OS Version: 10.13 [3]
> 
> My photos are stored in a folder called My Photos and structured as suggested by Victoria e.g., My Photos/2018/2018.03.16 - Cambridge/Image
> I have imported everything from this folder into LRCC as Folders and Albums. These are now in the Cloud as Originals and have synced to LR Classic as Originals in Collections. Any editing I do in LR Classic is reflected back to LRCC and to LR Mobile on iPhone and iPad. This I am quite content with this. (Thanks for the advice, Jim.)
> 
> I have chosen to keep a local copy of my Originals but I find that they are kept in date-based format based on individual days. This is backed up to the Cloud (obviously) and to Time Machine.
> 
> _Is there a way of copying the (now up-to-date and synced) files from the Albums in LRCC or the Collections in LR Classic in the format I already have in the My Photos folder?_
> 
> If not, then I suppose I will have to ensure that I keep a copy of the Catalogue and possibly a copy of the Originals (in Adobe layout and not mine) in a very safe place e.g. Dropbox or an external HD, in case I need to to a restore at any time.
> 
> I think it is a shame that by committing to LRCC and LR Classic I am having to put all my eggs in one basket as far as storing my photos is concerned.


Are you sure that you want to store all you Lightroom Classic originals in the Adobe cloud?  Once you reach the cloud limit, you will be forced to purchase additional storage at pretty outrageous prices.  

Not to pick nits, but (1) you are also using Time Machine for backup, so you aren't putting all your eggs in the Adobe basket.  (2) For Classic, but not Cloud CC, you have a range of choices for local backup, including Time Machine, additional local storage, as well as cloud storage from any number of vendors.  Lots of people use Classic by itself, quite well.  Aside from backup, why are you using the Cloud CC application?


----------

